# Just after getting a surprise BFP - at 44 and 1/2!!!



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

I know it's early days and I know so much can go wrong and I know my chances of a baby without chromosomal problems are way lower


But Oh my flipping God, I'm just after getting a surprise natural BFP.


I had been away (work) so was testing to rule out jetlag making AF late.


Delighted and Scared stupid. I have been trying for a long time and scraping up money for IVF and researching donor eggs.


I hope I am being sensitive here to everyone who is trying, and that it's a good news story for others trying naturally too... and das always wishing the best for everyone on this board!!


xxx


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Good luck Estella! It is possible, there are plenty of stories to prove it and I hope you'll be another!  xx


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks so much Strawberry
Best of luck on your journey too


xx


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Fantastic news which I love hearing as the clinics say no possible but you have proved them wrong !!! Good on you and best of luck xx


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks so much dreamingofBFP, hope your BFP happens soon!


Clinic told me pregnancy was very unlikely and would I consider donor eggs.



Still very unreal for me and afraid to get too excited.... but it does happen and I have been scouring and finding many many positive stories out there.


xxx


----------



## esj (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations! Thats amazing xxx


----------



## WarriorBaby (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations Estella - The female body is amazing! Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats! Wonderful news


----------



## lemoncake (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey sweetie. How are you getting on? Really hoping all is still good. Xx


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

yes here here hope all is good xx


----------



## lemoncake (Aug 11, 2017)

Yay!!!


----------

